# chewing base boards and wood furniture



## Dozer's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

We have a year old golden & he started out with chewing the base boards. This was when we use to let him stay in the house while we were gone. Because of this we've been putting him back in his crate when we go anywhere. We can't put him outside because it's been in the hundreds here temp wise. One time while we were home we caught him chewing on a base board. I scolded him for it and he hasn't done it since. However, we discovered today that he was chewing on a corner of one of our nightstands. He must of done this this morning while I was preoccupied with getting ready for work so I couldn't catch him in the act.

Does anyone have any suggestions for us?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Make sure Dozer has lots of appropriate chew toys around. One of the best is a nice raw marrow bone about 6-8" long from your butcher. Some people have used bitter apple with success.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Plenty of exercise before you leave to burn off some energy and lots of nylabones and stuffed Kongs for him to chew on when he wakes up. You might want to think about setting up an ex pen to give him some more room, but to also manage the area so he can not reach any of your things to chew on. That is an active age and they have tons of energy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bitter Apple sprayed on the table legs will keep him from chewing on those, anyway.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Bitter Apple worked wonders for us!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby was an avid baseboard and drywall chewer. The bitter apple didn't work for her. We kept her crated when we were gone up until a year old. The key is exercise. An hour of walk/run before you leave for work should tire him out. It works for Ruby and by a year old I was able to leave her out of her crate in the kitchen/family room with just a gate at the entrance. She will be 2 in September and we haven't had any mishaps. It can really get expensive repairing drywall and baseboards.

Vicky, mom to Ruby 22 months


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we used bitter apple spray as well it only worked sometimes....maddison would chew basboards and any wood furniture she could...she has grown out of it but i agree with lots of excercise to tire them out and we crated her when we were out.....good luck....


----------



## Shoewrecky (Jul 23, 2009)

I myself am having the same problem...my dog (I receieved her week ago tomorrow) that destroys anything it can get it's teeth on...only happens when I am away at work. For example first day it was Table/chair legs, tape, second day it was Sand Paper, tonight it was more tape and part of my shoe polish (not the polish itself).

She too is also a year old and I take her out for about a 2 mile walk in the morning and a 2-3 mile walk when I get home at the end of the day.. (work from 7:30 -4 and home by 5)...I dont want to have to crate her all day and the yard is too small to keep her outside 
I am taking her to family dog training first week of August so I am hoping it helps (crosses fingers)


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I strongly suggest you give your dog some more exercise!! 

Also a 2 mile walk is great, but to REALLY tire a dog out they need to really run around off leash in a fenced area. If you ever watch dogs when they are off leash they run real fast, stop and smell, run real fast, stop an smell, run real fast, etc..... 

The training should help simply because it will tire her out mentally.


----------



## Dozer's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

vrmueller said:


> Ruby was an avid baseboard and drywall chewer. The bitter apple didn't work for her. We kept her crated when we were gone up until a year old. The key is exercise. An hour of walk/run before you leave for work should tire him out. It works for Ruby and by a year old I was able to leave her out of her crate in the kitchen/family room with just a gate at the entrance. She will be 2 in September and we haven't had any mishaps. It can really get expensive repairing drywall and baseboards.
> 
> Vicky, mom to Ruby 22 months


Thank you so much! We've tried bitter apple and it doesn't work either. I use to exercise him up until a month ago. I'm 7 months pregnant and it's over 100 degreees outside which isn't good for me or him. I would take him out at night but being pregnant I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that idea. My husband refuses to believe that whether he gets exercise or not has anything to do with it. He's just lazy. But I'm going to pass this message over to him and maybe it'll help to convince him.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Dozer's Mom said:


> Thank you so much! We've tried bitter apple and it doesn't work either. I use to exercise him up until a month ago. I'm 7 months pregnant and it's over 100 degreees outside which isn't good for me or him. I would take him out at night but being pregnant I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that idea. My husband refuses to believe that whether he gets exercise or not has anything to do with it. He's just lazy. But I'm going to pass this message over to him and maybe it'll help to convince him.


Tell your husband that exercise can make all the difference in the world! A tired dog is a good dog!

Also, having 100 degree days will only make tiring the dog out that much easier/faster.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A bored dog is a chewing dog and a tired dog doesn't.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Bock said:


> Tell your husband that exercise can make all the difference in the world! A tired dog is a good dog!
> 
> Also, having 100 degree days will only make tiring the dog out that much easier/faster.


 Just a word of caution.. There is a difference between a HOT dog and a TIRED dog. In the summer I have to exercise our dogs more frequently, but for a shorter time. They look exhausted, drooping, tongues hanging out, etc. but in reality, they are hot. I cool them off, let them in the house and in no time they are wrestling again, still full of energy. In the cooler months they run non stop for hours.. 

Another idea.. if you can go outside before it gets too hot, maybe you could get him to chase the water coming from a water hose.. You could wet his underbelly and feet, and he could run longer before he gets too hot. It would be a lot easier and cooler for you. 

Exercise is key.. but perhaps you could add something like a Buster cube with kibble in it so he can exercise his mind while you are gone, too. They get a lot of satisfaction from chewing.. Nylabones are great.. Get the Super or Wolf sized, so he doesn't eat them. 

Don't discount maintinence... Meaning keep him away from the baseboards, etc. by barriers... baby gates, ex pen panels, etc. You really don't want this to become a habit. 

Come on hubby... exercise the pup for mom to be... :crossfing


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Just a word of caution.. There is a difference between a HOT dog and a TIRED dog. In the summer I have to exercise our dogs more frequently, but for a shorter time. They look exhausted, drooping, tongues hanging out, etc. but in reality, they are hot. I cool them off, let them in the house and in no time they are wrestling again, still full of energy. In the cooler months they run non stop for hours..
> 
> Another idea.. if you can go outside before it gets too hot, maybe you could get him to chase the water coming from a water hose.. You could wet his underbelly and feet, and he could run longer before he gets too hot. It would be a lot easier and cooler for you.
> 
> ...


Lot of good advice here. Another option is hire a dog walker or doggy day care a couple times a week...if hubby won't step up to the plate!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Goldens are a cross between a Land Shark and a Termite 

I've had the same furniture in my house since 1992 when I bought it. I've also had 5 Goldens here over the years.

There isn't a single piece of furniture that doesn't have "Character Marks".

All of mine have grown out of it by about 3.

You might try Bitter Apple on his favorite places.

I've never had a baseboard chewed, but Nikita, my second Golden (and only female) absolutely ripped the hell out of the corner of the drywall that's around my fireplace. Pulled the corner beam clean off for about 2 feet.

That was in 1994. I just got around to fixing it about 2 years ago. I actually had a hard time fixing it because it reminded me of her so much. That was HER mark on being here.

My solution is to just not buy new furniture, and not worry about it


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am out of the house by 6:15 in the morning to take Ruby on a walk/run. It has been extra warm here even in Southern Calif. I know if she is not physically worn out there will be a price to pay. Let your husband know that exercise will work. Get him on a schedule and he will look forward to their early morning walks. Especially, when you are busy with the baby. Good Luck with everything. 

Vicky, mom to Ruby-22 months


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

There are other products if Bitter Apple doesn't work - I haven't researched them though. If it doesn't work for your dog, it might be a good idea to check others.

Hubby's lazy ---- hahahaha ------ that's priceless. 

Bonus to getting the dog - I've lost 5 pounds in two weeks - much more exercise for me too! For you, it'll be nice to have 1/2 hour away from the baby when he/she comes - and getting some mom/dog exercise time. Plus, hubby will get some bonding time with baby !

I do find that even with the daily 2 mile walk - he reeeealllly needs some run time. I throw the ball in the yard - he's fetching, brings it back to about 2 feet in front of me, lays and chews on it - hahaha. He's getting it though, slowly, he'll give it to me once or twice. I just keep picking it up and throwing it - he goes after it.

I do notice a COMPLETE difference when I don't walk/exercise him - he's chewing everything and he just doesn't know where to put himself.

On another note - he stopped alot of the grass pulling and drywall chewing when I switched his food to a better brand. I now give him VERSUS and I can't believe the difference - in his personality and everything !


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

jnmarr said:


> Just a word of caution.. There is a difference between a HOT dog and a TIRED dog. In the summer I have to exercise our dogs more frequently, but for a shorter time. They look exhausted, drooping, tongues hanging out, etc. but in reality, they are hot. I cool them off, let them in the house and in no time they are wrestling again, still full of energy. In the cooler months they run non stop for hours..


Yes that is what I meant, guess I should've added more detail.


----------

